# Important: Dubai Salary Questions and Negotiation!!!



## g_twin (Jan 27, 2008)

Howdy:

I am about to move to Dubai and possess a Master in International Business with some good solid experience. However, as a former competitive athlete, I am much more of an entrepreneur at heart. I am looking for some high paying opportunities as sales executive or senior sales executive. 

Basically, I am at my best of making deals happen and also go to Dubai to have a good time in an international environment, but primarily to cash in. In other words, I could not care less about title as long as I am able to cash in. 

I just started looking for jobs in Dubai this week, but there is so much information out there. I have seen postings in the sales fields that have low salaries, but also heard about some very high salaries. My questions are as follows:

1) What websites would you recommend for high paying jobs in sales for 
Dubai?

2) Which industries other than real estate, are the highest paying in Dubai?

3) What are some serious companies you would recommend in Dubai 
where you can make a killing in sales?

4) I am looking for opportunities with high base salary and a strong
commission/bonus structure...could you recommend some companies that
offer this?

5) What are some other websites online that are very helpful other than 
expatforum?

6) What is the high end salary in terms of offers for salary and 
commission/bonus in sales for Dubai? 

7) Finally, would I be better off to negotiate my salary package here from
Europe and increase my bargaining power that way before decicing to 
come over to Dubai?

A detailed reply to these questions would be greatly appreciated as it can be very frustrating because I want to get going fast but there is so much information out there. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> 1) What websites would you recommend for high paying jobs in sales for
> Dubai?


If you find out let me know.


----------

